# What is that smell??



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

So I have read on here that many of the children like the Merrick Bully Sticks an Reillie LOVES to chew on treats.....so I got her a couple.
But oh my goodness, are they suppose to stink? My husband dared me to allowed her on the couch w/ it  
You can smell it from across the room - she has it right now, several feet away and I smell it. So here is the question, is it suppose to smell that strong and that bad? 


P.S. The smell, I really cant describe.....possibly what a rotten raw hide would smell like? Yuck!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup Teri, that happened with me too. Definetly an undescribable (close to stinky feet kind of odor).... :smheat: :smheat: Some seem stronger then others...


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

OK! Thanks Christine, just making sure I didn't have a couple of bad sticks! 
She loves them though, so I will deal w/ the smell, we will just chew on them while Peanut butter is not here............ Reillie calls my husband "PB" and she is the jelly!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Yep, they're stinky and they leave stinky breath too. For me it's a small price to pay since they make Bella so happy. I light a candle and that seems to cover the smell.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

some stink worse then others.. but man they get so excited!! and then they are so calm while they have one..
it's like puppy drugs.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755658


> Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis!


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755683


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755658





> Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis!
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROFL - I've been giving Chloe Merrick's Flossies since she was a baby, thinking it was a different kind of beef product, and I JUST found out at the pet store what they really are! My mouth dropped!!!! 

I can't smell very well due to some sinus problems, so they don't bother me. But other people in my family comment on how they smell, :smrofl: 

Oh well, they make her very busy and get her to do a lot of chewing - especially getting those back teeth, which is good. So I'll continue to buy them.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Bull- WHAT!!!!!!!!

Oh well, she likes it so she gets to keep it! :brownbag:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

:new_shocked: I sure learn something new in this forum EVERYDAY! Totally didn't not know what those sticks were made out of... :rofl:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755693


> Bull- WHAT!!!!!!!![/B]


you didn't know what a bully stick was? ::smirk::
:smrofl: 
guess now you realize why they smell so badly!!

p.s. it's not what they're made of; it's what they ARE!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

"While processing, the bull's penis that is usually measures around 23-25 inches in length, is removed and cleaned. Manufactures of bully sticks hang the pizzles vertically to allow containing fluids to fully run out. Without these fluids the bully stick is odorless. At the next stage of processing bully sticks are stretched, twisted and then dried or/and smoked. The outcome is a 30-40 inches long hard brown stick which is then cut into pieces appropriate for dogs of all sizes." [attachment=50728:vomit.gif] [attachment=50728:vomit.gif] [attachment=50728:vomit.gif] [attachment=50728:vomit.gif]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755683


> Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis![/B]


I'm right there with ya Marj, Perri will never sample that little delight either. :yucky:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Maci loves her bullysticks! I buy her the Merrick ones only...sometimes you get a stinky one but usually they arent that bad LOL.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755683


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755658





> Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Come on Marj....Its a delicacy! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Yep, the information here never ceases to amaze me! 
Nope, I did not know what they were- NOR WILL I BE TELLING MY HUSBAND WHEN HE GETS HOME!!!! I could be mean and wait until one day when Reillie gives him a big kiss after chewing on her stick....no, no that would be to cruel  ........................but thank you marj, we now have the FULL DETAILS of just how they are made.......  

Well, at least I know that they are pretty much all natural!!!! :embarrassed: 

I suppose it could be worse......................haven't figured out just how yet!!!


P.S. These are the Merrick Bully Sticks that I have given her.....nothing but the best for my little gal!!!!!! :heart:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755683


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755658





> Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis!
[/B][/QUOTE]

******NOTE TO SELF******* In Lady's next package send her a "special" treat and tell Marj it's something else! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755683


> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755658





> Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm right there with you Marj. I too can't bring myself to give my 4 a bull's penis! :bysmilie: When i first read what they were i had to reread to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. :shocked: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 2 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755867


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755683





> QUOTE (llf060787 @ Apr 2 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755658





> Try the Merrick brand, they're still stinky, but not as bad. To be honest with you the smell is pretty much like a strong urine smell...which is understandable being what they are :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Yuck! Poor Lady is deprived, but I can't bring myself to give her a bull's penis!
[/B][/QUOTE]

******NOTE TO SELF******* In Lady's next package send her a "special" treat and tell Marj it's something else! :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

No! No! :behindsofa:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
ohh how funny, this thread is so funny!

the same way I reacted when my friend told me what those things are.
I felt so ashamed :blush: ....

still, they are...or let me beter say MUST be so delicious. I could never let heini be without them

the better they stink, the better they taste...at least that is what HEINI's TAIL-WAGGING BAROMETER sais.....


*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I had never gotten Boo & Hannah Bully Sticks because I read about how bad they smell & what they are. But I broke down & got them one each for Xmas. I held my breath & said "Merry Xmas" & gave them their bully sticks. Of course they loved them. Now all I have to say is Merry Xmas & Boo starts running & hunting for a bully stick.Hannah follows with her little happy dance. It's hilarious. They're now addicted & I've spent a small fortune on Bully sticks & I seem to always be washing little hairy faces.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 2 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755926


> I had never gotten Boo & Hannah Bully Sticks because I read about how bad they smell & what they are. But I broke down & got them one each for Xmas. I held my breath & said "Merry Xmas" & gave them their bully sticks. Of course they loved them. Now all I have to say is Merry Xmas & Boo starts running & hunting for a bully stick.Hannah follows with her little happy dance. It's hilarious. They're now addicted & I've spent a small fortune on Bully sticks & I seem to always be washing little hairy faces. [/B]



I never thought when I opened the thread this morning that I would get more than I bargained for! Heini's mom is right, this turned in to a fun little EDUCATIONAL thread. I still can not believe what they are............I never thought about researching them simply because I had read on here sooooo many times how their fluff loved them, and even if I had known what they were, since they came so highly recommended by so many knowledgeable people, I would have still ordered them!!! It is just a bit embarrassing (like Heini's mom said) when you KNOW what they are. 

MERRY CHRISTMAS BOO AND HANNAH!!!


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

Are you sure?

I Know Bully sticks are the Bull's "special part" but I thought Flossies were Tendons? That's what is says on the Merrick web site
" As the top selling treat at Merrick, the Flossie™ is made from a beef tendon"


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

This has been discussed various times. :brownbag: Joy even had a diagram but deleted it. :w00t: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bully_stick
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=38513&hl=


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey LOVES bully sticks but I do hate the smell. She holds it between her feet and so her feet end up smelling as well as her face :yucky: So I only give them to her on bath day!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 07:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755729


> "While processing, the bull's penis that is usually measures around 23-25 inches in length, is removed and cleaned. Manufactures of bully sticks hang the pizzles vertically to allow containing fluids to fully run out. Without these fluids the bully stick is odorless. At the next stage of processing bully sticks are stretched, twisted and then dried or/and smoked. The outcome is a 30-40 inches long hard brown stick which is then cut into pieces appropriate for dogs of all sizes." [attachment=50728:vomit.gif] [attachment=50728:vomit.gif] [attachment=50728:vomit.gif] [attachment=50728:vomit.gif][/B]


Hmmm, dried penis - Yum! :yucky: 

This certainly is a testament to the fact NOTHING is wasted at the processing facility. In other venues this would be considered ecologically sound - it's recycling at it's best!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 2 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755926



....I've spent a small fortune on Bully sticks & I seem to always be washing little hairy faces. 

Click to expand...

*that is love!


QUOTE (momtoboo @ Apr 2 2009, 07:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755926


> Now all I have to say is Merry Xmas & Boo starts running & hunting for a bully stick.Hannah follows with her little happy dance. It's hilarious.[/B]


awwhhh bless them! may it be Xmas every day you two little sweethearts.[/B]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I wasn't able to find Merrick brand at a store near where we are so I bought the bully stick from Wal-Mart's own brand. It's made with 100% Canadian cow pizzle. I was concerned that it was going to stink having read about it on SM but surprisingly it doesn't stink at all. I'd buy it again. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Whoa Whoa Whoa.......So Flossies are penises???!? I thought this issue was asked a while back and someone confirmed Flossies are beef tendons, not penis?! :blink:  

I am so grossed out right now. :yucky:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I think Bully Sticks are penises and Flossies are tendons.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 3 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756681


> I think Bully Sticks are penises and Flossies are tendons.[/B]


Yes, you're safe with Flossies!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756682


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 3 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756681





> I think Bully Sticks are penises and Flossies are tendons.[/B]


Yes, you're safe with Flossies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, <phew> Thank you Marj!!! Thank you cleoscar..<wiping sweat off my brows> LOL....now I can go pack for Italy in peace...and still look @ my Mia the same way..LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756689


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756682





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 3 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756681





> I think Bully Sticks are penises and Flossies are tendons.[/B]


Yes, you're safe with Flossies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, <phew> Thank you Marj!!! Thank you cleoscar..<wiping sweat off my brows> LOL....now I can go pack for Italy in peace...and still look @ my Mia the same way..LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I didn't know what a pizzle was until I bought the bully stick and went to check in the dictionary. DH said no more bully sticks and to get flossies the next time. He just can't imagine the babies chewing on...


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Does any one know if the flossies smell as bad as the bully sticks? I would assume not because they are made out of something other than ....well. you know.....
If they do not smell as bad, I may try the flossies, hubby said the bully sticks "Must go, now, please" because of the smell, he can not stand it. olice:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756689


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756682





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 3 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756681





> I think Bully Sticks are penises and Flossies are tendons.[/B]


Yes, you're safe with Flossies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, <phew> Thank you Marj!!! Thank you cleoscar..<wiping sweat off my brows> LOL....now I can go pack for Italy in peace...and still look @ my Mia the same way..LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh Alice you know they could be the tendon of the penis....LOL


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 3 2009, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756758


> QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Apr 3 2009, 04:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756689





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756682





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Apr 3 2009, 03:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756681





> I think Bully Sticks are penises and Flossies are tendons.[/B]


Yes, you're safe with Flossies!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, <phew> Thank you Marj!!! Thank you cleoscar..<wiping sweat off my brows> LOL....now I can go pack for Italy in peace...and still look @ my Mia the same way..LOL! :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh Alice you know they could be the tendon of the penis....LOL 
[/B][/QUOTE]

MAGGIE! :eek2_gelb2: :smscare2: Seriously......UGH! Quit putting thoughts in my head! I do not need to be thinking about bull penis right now.. *ahem*


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I buy the Merrick Flossies. They dont stink as bad as the bully sticks. Those bully sticks are just peeee eeeeew :yucky:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Apr 3 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756784


> I buy the Merrick Flossies. They dont stink as bad as the bully sticks. Those bully sticks are just peeee eeeeew :yucky:[/B]


Merrick Flossies are a much better choice! Not stinky and definitely no ick factor!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
You guys are making me laugh so much with this thread! I had to keep reading down b/c I give my two flossies and they absolutely go crazy for them!
I order the Merrick flossies all the time - I like those the best. Takes them two days to get through it all.

Although our labs wait until Zoey and Mateo are out of the xpen, they sneak in to steal the flossies! :smpullhair: 
They run outside with them and the flossies are gone in ten minutes :shocked: . Then they look like this  , who me? 
Oh no it wasn't me  

I am going to write to Merrick and ask them what part of the bull "flossies" come from. 

Mateo and Zoey are looking at me right now, saying "Are you reading more on SM about those flossies!! WE must have our flossies!!"


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

My boys get the MOO Free Range bully sticks. They are guaranteed to be odor free and we have never had a problem with them. 

They are not more expensive either.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Apr 4 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757154


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:
> You guys are making me laugh so much with this thread! I had to keep reading down b/c I give my two flossies and they absolutely go crazy for them!
> I order the Merrick flossies all the time - I like those the best. Takes them two days to get through it all.
> 
> ...


i thought i read somewhere that the flossie is the same thing as the bully..its just cut in a way to make it curl and then dried.. 

i gross my parents out all the time when i tell Bianca to go get her penis 

janie


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (biancasmom @ Apr 27 2009, 12:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768517


> i gross my parents out all the time when i tell Bianca to go get her penis
> janie[/B]


Oh My Goodness! Now THAT is hysterical!!

I'm just picturing my 80 yo mother and 87 yo father hearing me say that. . .


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I've heard the sometimes they will write "beef tendon" when it is really penis...beef tendon just sounds nicer.

I used to give Merrick bully stix and flossies because they used to not stink. Then about a year ago that changed and I noticed Merrick bullies and flossies now smelled AWEFUL. I can pick one up at the store and can smell it. It smells like decaying animal. Very gross. I stopped buying Merrick bully stix and flossies because of the nasty smell. I don't know what they changed...but I'm not paying $4.00 for a nasty smelling bully stick.

Last year I disocovered the bully stix from Costco. You get 12 footlong bully stix for $19.99! So once you cut them into 6" sticks you get 24 sticks for $20!! They are long lasting and don't smell at all either


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think we can all be thankful we dont' have that job...making bully sticks. Jodi has had them but not lately, and probably never again.

isn't Merricks on the no no list for dog food ???


----------

